# Any good timeshares for Ireland and Scotland?



## itgrafix (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm interested in going to Edinburgh and Dublin, Ireland. Are there any good places to stay using RCI or some other exchange company?

I don't have access to II so that is out of question unless they have good rates for non members.

Appreciate all advice and help. It will be first time traveling there so if someone has already been, I'd love to hear about it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KevJan (Jul 10, 2009)

We flew into Dublin, rented a car and drove down to Fitzpatrick Castle, #0513 with RCI.  We had a perfect time.  Not too far from Dublin and just a walk down the hill to catch the "DART" for when we wanted to use the public transportation into town.  We chose a different direction to head out to explore each day and 1 week was simply not enough time.  Looking forward to visiting Ireland again sometime in the future.


----------



## itgrafix (Jul 11, 2009)

*How far in advance did you book?*

Hi, How far in advance did you book with RCI to get that location? I had called in today and they said they didn't have anything so I'm curious how it worked out for you?

Did you get a chance to go to Scotland too or no? How was driving there and the weather?

Thank You!!


----------



## Jimster (Jul 11, 2009)

*Ireland*

Last time I went to these places, they were still in Europe.  I stayed at Fitzpatrick's castle and then flew Aer Lingus to Scotland.  I stayed outside Edinburgh in Duchally Estates but was hoping to get the Edinburgh Residence.  I have written a review of Duchally and you can check it on the resort review section.  If you are going to get a trade through RCI, it is best to start 18 months out.  The weather was much better than I had expected-I think once it rained.  As for driving, I rented cars in both places.  I rented through Tom Dooley in Dublin and I believe I used National in Scotland after Avis accepted a coupon for a discount and then when I got there decided they were not going to honor it.  When the lady at the counter said she wouldn't honor the coupon, she was shocked when I took back my license and moved down the line to another rental agency.  This whole encounter smacked of bait and switch.  As for driving on the left side, it took a little time to get used to it but it wasnt a problem.   Driving in Ireland, however, is a bit of an adventure since the streets are so narrow.  If there is someone parked on the street and someone approaching from the other direction, one vehicle needs to pull over and wait for the other to pass.


----------



## KevJan (Jul 11, 2009)

We also booked about 18 months in advance.  Be sure to check yourself after putting in an ongoing search as well make phone calls.  That's how we got it.  We also used Tom Dooley for rental car.  One thing to be aware of is that your home car insurance or credit cards don't cover in Ireland.  Best of Luck!


----------



## blueparrot (Jul 12, 2009)

Knocktopher Abbey, a wonderful old manor house in Ireland, can be exchanged into as partner inventorty with DAE.  You have to put in a request.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 12, 2009)

Don't forget to check the TUG Reviews!


----------



## Jimster (Jul 12, 2009)

*Ireland*

I don't know how much planning you have done for this trip but there are some pitfalls when it comes to airfare.  If you are going to Ireland first, then you need to find a way to get to Scotland.  Your two choices are to fly or to take the ferry.  Depending on the time of year, the later is really not a choice.  If you intend to fly, then you will find that the bagagge limits are different within Europe as opposed to the limit when you flew over.  That means you may have to pay alot of money in excess charges.  I flew Aer Lingus to Ireland and then on to Scotland because there is an exception that says you can keep your original bagagge limits if your continuing flight is within two weeks of your originating flight.  They may try to charge you anyway so be prepared to prove it.  Also about the only other airlines that fly Dublin to Edinburgh are BMI and Ryan Air.  As for staying at the Abby as suggested above, realize it is nowhere near Dublin-it is on the West Coast of Ireland.  If it is Dublin you want, then your choices are Fitzpatrick Castle or Fitzpatrick Castle.  I wrote reviews of Fitzpatrick Castle and Duchally Estates so you can read more about that.  Actually, we cut short our stay in Edinburgh and spent 3 nights in London (Sheraton Bulgravia) where we saw Jersey Boys and did more sightseeing that we missed on our other visits there.


----------



## itgrafix (Jul 12, 2009)

*Thanks to all for helpful information*

Thanks to everyone so far for the advice and comments. I'm doing a search for Scotland first thanks to last comment and will see about getting over to Ireland last. I definitely would love to stay at Fitzpatrick Castle and Edinburgh Residence, so I hope I get lucky with an opening.

I have looked at reviews on TUG but seem to be partial to the areas above as it seems to fit my needs. 

I am going to look around for things to do but definitely want to check out the castles and the museums and walk about and see the sights. I am hoping to drive as little as possible to avoid stress, but if there are any tours anyone has taken and loved, please share. I will try and take a tour time permitting. I'd like to stay 2 weeks in Ireland but might be pricey, so will stay a week in each spot unless something comes up that allows me longer stay.


----------



## Jimster (Jul 13, 2009)

*trip*

I didnt mean to suggest that you go to Scotland first.  It is just that whichever place you go you  have to be mindful about getting to the other and issues with your luggage will still be present.  In truth, it will be easier to get your Scotland exchange than an Ireland exchange.  Thus, if you want to do both, it would be better to build your trip around your Ireland exchange.


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Jul 13, 2009)

Coming late to this posting ...By far the best T/S in Ireland (still in Europe ) is Fitzpatricks Castle just south of Dublin and easily accessable  by DART to the city . 
Knocktopher Abbey is not in the west ...but in the south east near Kilkenny about 2 hours from Dublin . Driving  conditions here have greatly improved  but driving on LHS is always a bit tricky ( same for us in US ) I ofen wonder if using a TS week is the best way .For example Aer Lingus had a deal out of Boston ...flight , 6 nights Dublin hotel and car hire ..all for $400 in total! Was almost going to fly over to fly back .
Anyway best wishes with your planning .Feel free to PM me if you need any specific info . 
Regard
G


----------



## itgrafix (Jul 13, 2009)

*Best time of year*

Jimster, oh I know, but I feel that I should go Scotland first to avoid issues just in case, plus Scotland is Sterling and Ireland Euros so I should go to more expensive place first LOL... :hysterical: 

I will also look into tours with flights and hotel just in case I can't find any TS, though I would love to stay at the ones mentioned above.

Oh and what's best time to go? I assume winter too cold, summer too expensive, so I was thinking fall or late spring.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Jul 13, 2009)

May to Sept are best times here...ENJOY.!
G


----------



## Keitht (Jul 13, 2009)

tgrafix said:


> Scotland has BGP



BGP??  I know our currency isn't worth what it once was, but I didn't know it had gone dyslexic.  :hysterical: :rofl:


----------



## Ireland'sCall (Jul 13, 2009)

Keitht said:


> BGP??  I know our currency isn't worth what it once was, but I didn't know it had gone dyslexic.  :hysterical: :rofl:



Nice one Keith !


----------



## itgrafix (Jul 13, 2009)

*What a jokester*

I was typing fast..  you must have LOTS of time on your hands to check my post and find some silly thing  to point out  that doesn't really apply to my thread....


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Fitzpatrick's*

There are only 8 or 9 units there.  Too bad I already deposited my May '11 week- you might have been able to snag it from RCI if we had timed it right.  I think it's already gone from the weeks inventory, but at least I don't see it in the Extra Vacations rental pool.


----------

